# Video Game Delays



## lordkermit (Sep 24, 2014)

Video Game companies like Nintendo, Capcom or Gearbox delay games at the last minute.

Three examples of what makes Video game companies stupid.

1.Like when Nintendo originally slated Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze to be released in November 2013, it was delayed until December 6, then again until February 13, 2014. 

2.Gearbox delayed Aliens: Colonial Marines too many times

3.Capcom intended to release Mega Man Mania for Game Boy Advance version was planned to be released, They delayed it too many times then was put into indefinite hiatus.

Thats rude of them to delay a game near release then keep pushing it back further away.


----------



## Enclave (Sep 24, 2014)

lordkermit said:


> Thats rude of them to delay a game near release then keep pushing it back further away.



So you'd prefer companies to release shit broken games even more often because you can't handle a little delay?


----------



## Krory (Sep 24, 2014)

A game is usually delayed because it's not finished. I think it'd be pretty rude of them to release a game that's already more broken and more incomplete than Colonial Marines already was.

It's not like all of these games are just done and they're sitting on them, laughing at us while they push it back more and more just to spite us.


----------



## lordkermit (Sep 24, 2014)

Enclave said:


> So you'd prefer companies to release shit broken games even more often because you can't handle a little delay?



Why can't they be like a movie company, Now when movie companies delay a movie they do not delay a movie wo weeks before release.

Video game companies do it at the last damn near release like out of nowhere.


----------



## Krory (Sep 24, 2014)

After a brief bit of research...

The delay to December occurred in August which was matched with a U.S. release. That's three months prior to its release date. It was delayed again in October - two months before.

Aliens: Colonial Marines, under Sega and Gearbox, was originally slated for a Spring 2012 release but was delayed in January - at least two months in advance - and pushed into fall. It was delayed in May, which would have been at least _four_ months in advance.

Also, Gearbox wasn't delaying the game - Sega was. Publishers delay, not developers, but its based on the work of the developers - in this case, Gearbox not actually working on the game.

At least try to not just make stuff up when you want to complain, please.


----------



## lordkermit (Sep 24, 2014)

krory said:


> After a brief bit of research...
> 
> The delay to December occurred in August which was matched with a U.S. release. That's three months prior to its release date. It was delayed again in October - two months before.
> 
> ...




Aliens: Colonial Marines had too much damn delays, it's like gonna release it or not SHIT!.


----------



## Krory (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## lordkermit (Sep 24, 2014)

I've always found it stupid, First moment they have it almost near it's release everyone is hyped then they end up delaying it ruining the hype like "Oh we have to wait longer".


----------



## Krory (Sep 24, 2014)

lordkermit said:


> I've always found it stupid, First moment they have it almost near it's release everyone is hyped then they end up delaying it ruining the hype like "Oh we have to wait longer".



Except I just proved that didn't happen, especially in your scenarios since they were delayed *months* in advance.


----------



## lordkermit (Sep 24, 2014)

krory said:


> Except I just proved that didn't happen, especially in your scenarios since they were delayed *months* in advance.



At times it has been 1 month ahead delays.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 25, 2014)

A delayed game might eventually be good, a broken shit will always be broken shit. And this is why I'm almost happy when I hear a game is delayed. It means that developers actually care, and the publisher isn't breathing down their necks.

The only time delaying the game is to it's detriment is when it's delayed on one platform, and not across the board (lost sales, because people lose interest and move on). 

//HbS


----------



## Mael (Sep 25, 2014)

My mileage has varied.

Half-Life variants have delayed themselves from time to time but Valve has never disappointed me.

Duke Nukem on the other hand was complete shit.

Now, my true love DOOM is being put to the test with DOOM 4.  Don't fail me, id.


----------



## dream (Sep 25, 2014)

I don't mind delays too much for the most part especially when it is to have more time to complete some features and/or do some bug fixing.  It sucks a bit having to wait more to play a particular game but I would much rather have a better game.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 26, 2014)

Mael said:


> Duke Nukem on the other hand was complete shit.


That was not because of delaying it, but for various other reasons. Read up, it's a sadly hilarious clusterfuck

//HbS


----------



## Tragic (Sep 26, 2014)

Like someone said before, I don't mind delays if it means a less buggy game.

But games like the Division, my problem isn't so much that they delayed it rather why even announce a release date soooo early JUST to delay it to 2015 which is still apparently "optimistic." They are even rumors that are stating that they game will most likely be released in 2016 because it's just not ready. If that's the case, then there was never any chance in hell that it was going to release in 2014 so why even give it a release date? This game will turn into "I am Alive" if they keep doing this shit.

Shit, if the game is going to most likely be released in 2016, why even announce it so early? The hype train can only run for so long before it runs out of steam.


----------



## dream (Sep 26, 2014)

> Shit, if the game is going to most likely be released in 2016, why even announce it so early?



Well, there could be a multitude of reasons for these "early" announcements.  One of them is that for games like the Division, which were announced during E3, Microsoft/Sony needed some games that could build serious hype and those were the only ones that could do it well enough.  Perhaps the devs expected that they would be able to get the game out faster but as they worked on it that expectation changed...maybe they had run into issues with how long things were taking to be finished and/or they decided to implement other shit + just plain out sucking at estimating how long a game might take to develop.


----------



## Enclave (Sep 26, 2014)

Dream said:


> Well, there could be a multitude of reasons for these "early" announcements.  One of them is that for games like the Division, which were announced during E3, Microsoft/Sony needed some games that could build serious hype and those were the only ones that could do it well enough.  Perhaps the devs expected that they would be able to get the game out faster but as they worked on it that expectation changed...maybe they had run into issues with how long things were taking to be finished and/or they decided to implement other shit + just plain out sucking at estimating how long a game might take to develop.



Indeed.  Hell, look at Wasteland 2.  It suffered a couple delays and yet the game ended up awesome.  It just needed a bit more development time than they had originally anticipated.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 26, 2014)

I've got such a massive backlog because of steam sales that delays are meaningless to me. 

It'd be a miracle if I manage to finish all the games I've currently got in the next century.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 26, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> I've got such a massive backlog because of steam sales that delays are meaningless to me.
> 
> It'd be a miracle if I manage to finish all the games I've currently got in the next century.



We once did an estimate of how long it would take to finish VK's backlog assuming the following was true:


Quit WoW
Play 8 hours every day
Don't buy any more games

It would take him 36 years


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 26, 2014)

They're not delaying because they want and they don't gain anything from it, the faster they release the game the better for them.

For us delays may mean a better game.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 27, 2014)

Tragic said:


> Shit, if the game is going to most likely be released in 2016, why even announce it so early? The hype train can only run for so long before it runs out of steam.


Hype train, publicity, community probing, spreading a brand name, it's more beneficial than it isn't.

//HbS


----------

